# How much wattage to make girls hair fly?



## bi_a_op (May 12, 2013)

I've always been very SQ oriented and always wanted to get a really high end SQ setup with DSPs and everything. But I've been bitten by the SPL bug after I set my subwoofer gains and I'm doing an upgrade next summer. I want my friends t shirts to flyr when standing in fron of the trunk wide open, girls hairdos must fly and make it look like they just got laid. I understand it's all about the enclosure and the subwoofers themselves but I want to know if my budget is even close. I'm thinking of a ported enclosure tuned to 45Hz atm and dual Gladen SQX 15 EXTREME. What makes those any different to these Gladen SPL 15? 
Also, is SPL2.83V/1m the same term as sensitivity?
I've already got a [email protected] amp. And my budget is somewhere around 1000USD/600GBP just for the subs


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Its all about air movement and I can tell you we did hair tricks with a buddies 18 Fi BTL in something like 8 cube box tuned to 28 hz off of 1000 watts. Now they weren't huge hair tricks like you see where guys have huge amount of subs but it got hair standing up. You should be able to get there no problem on that budget. Good luck


----------



## bi_a_op (May 12, 2013)

etroze said:


> Its all about air movement and I can tell you we did hair tricks with a buddies 18 Fi BTL in something like 8 cube box tuned to 28 hz off of 1000 watts. Now they weren't huge hair tricks like you see where guys have huge amount of subs but it got hair standing up. You should be able to get there no problem on that budget. Good luck


Oh thanks!
I thought you would produce more air movement on a 45hz ish tunes box than on a lower tune? As I see prople who are trying to achieve the highest dB possible tunes to around 45hz. Am I completely wrong here?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Depends on the sub. Originally he thought the box was tuned to 35hz but when we got around to finding out where his system peaked it was actually around 28hz and playing with authority at about 145db. You can tune high just make sure you can still play low for your SQ setup that I saw in your last thread.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

You need to be able to pressurize the cabin, and to do that you need displacement, so as much cone area and excursion possible. But....it's not _that_ simple. Depending on the enclosure, you might have more or less excursion at different frequencies. A parallel-tuned (4th order) bandpass, as well as sealed enclosure, will see excursion increasing as they get lower in frequency. If you ever watch hair-trick videos on youtube you'll notice that all the 4th order guys are playing song with really low notes to get the air movement. But that's just the front of the cone...with vented enclosures you get more air movement from the cone slightly above resonance, but near the tuning frequency the air mass in the vent is primarily responsible for output and the speaker cone doesn't move very much (comparatively). Below tuning you'll get a ton of cone movement, but because the vent air mass isn't aligned with the movement of the cone, you aren't creating much net pressure. In addition, putting the vent on one side of the car creates more local velocity, which creates a higher pressure differential between one side of the car and the other. Again...check out the guys doing big hair-tricks with vented enclosures: they usually use larger enclosures to gain efficiency, low tuning to allow for full excursion without creating cancellation, and side-biased ports to increase velocity.

A note: don't confuse air movement with SPL, they are entirely different things, and one could argue that "sound _pressure_ level" really doesn't have anything to do with pressure directly. 

Don't worry about sensitivity/efficiency for subs.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Turn the fan FULL BLAST, lol.


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

hahaha....big fan!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bi_a_op (May 12, 2013)

SPLEclipse said:


> You need to be able to pressurize the cabin, and to do that you need displacement, so as much cone area and excursion possible. But....it's not _that_ simple. Depending on the enclosure, you might have more or less excursion at different frequencies. A parallel-tuned (4th order) bandpass, as well as sealed enclosure, will see excursion increasing as they get lower in frequency. If you ever watch hair-trick videos on youtube you'll notice that all the 4th order guys are playing song with really low notes to get the air movement. But that's just the front of the cone...with vented enclosures you get more air movement from the cone slightly above resonance, but near the tuning frequency the air mass in the vent is primarily responsible for output and the speaker cone doesn't move very much (comparatively). Below tuning you'll get a ton of cone movement, *but because the vent air mass isn't aligned with the movement of the cone, you aren't creating much net pressure. In addition, putting the vent on one side of the car creates more local velocity, which creates a higher pressure differential between one side of the car and the other. Again...check out the guys doing big hair-tricks with vented enclosures: they usually use larger enclosures to gain efficiency, low tuning to allow for full excursion without creating cancellation, and side-biased ports to increase velocity.*
> 
> A note: don't confuse air movement with SPL, they are entirely different things, and one could argue that "sound _pressure_ level" really doesn't have anything to do with pressure directly.
> 
> Don't worry about sensitivity/efficiency for subs.


Wow thank you. I got the first parts but I fell out at bolded text. I still can't make out the big point. Bandpass is better at this, but vented is also capable? And if my enclosure is tuned at 45hz I will be moving the most air right below, which is at 44hz?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Bold meaning you will have to play with the direction on which your port is facing to get the most velocity of air moving through the side of the vehicle you want that hair trick to happen on. That explanation was spot on hopefully they come back on and clarify more.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

"How much wattage to make girls hair fly?"
A couple of D-Cell batteries and the proper apparatus should do it.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

bi_a_op said:


> Wow thank you. I got the first parts but I fell out at bolded text. I still can't make out the big point. Bandpass is better at this, but vented is also capable? And if my enclosure is tuned at 45hz I will be moving the most air right below, which is at 44hz?


I was just describing how cone excursion won't matter if you're playing below tuning. Rather than the output from the port "lining up" with the output from the speaker, the port just acts like another driver wired out of polarity and the net effect is no output (or pressure). 

The part about the port being on one side or the other (As opposed to in the middle) has to do with the Bernoulli effect, which states that areas of high velocity result in low pressure. If you've got a ton of air coming out of the port you're creating a high-velocity "stream" of air. That stream creates an area of low pressure. The area around the "bubble" of low pressure will want to equalize, and you get air movement. This is also why plane wings work, and why we have weather patterns. By concentrating the velocity on one side of the cabin, you force air on the other side to move to compensate for the pressure front. 

So anyway, back to your original question (which I just realized I never answered)...power isn't the important thing. You need as much power as it takes to move the cone to it's maximum excursion, and with vented boxes to keep the speaker and vent from cancelling. With sealed (and its variants) enclosures you can maximize your power by making the enclosure extremely large (or true infinite baffle). With vented (and its variants), the same enclosure size rule applies, but you want to tune low enough to allow the speaker to make full excursion (which it will naturally do at lower frequencies) without creating destructive interference instead of a unified wavefront.


----------



## bi_a_op (May 12, 2013)

SPLEclipse said:


> I was just describing how cone excursion won't matter if you're playing below tuning. Rather than the output from the port "lining up" with the output from the speaker, the port just acts like another driver wired out of polarity and the net effect is no output (or pressure).
> 
> The part about the port being on one side or the other (As opposed to in the middle) has to do with the Bernoulli effect, which states that areas of high velocity result in low pressure. If you've got a ton of air coming out of the port you're creating a high-velocity "stream" of air. That stream creates an area of low pressure. The area around the "bubble" of low pressure will want to equalize, and you get air movement. This is also why plane wings work, and why we have weather patterns. By concentrating the velocity on one side of the cabin, you force air on the other side to move to compensate for the pressure front.
> 
> So anyway, back to your original question (which I just realized I never answered)...power isn't the important thing. You need as much power as it takes to move the cone to it's maximum excursion, and with vented boxes to keep the speaker and vent from cancelling. With sealed (and its variants) enclosures you can maximize your power by making the enclosure extremely large (or true infinite baffle). With vented (and its variants), the same enclosure size rule applies, but you want to tune low enough to allow the speaker to make full excursion (which it will naturally do at lower frequencies) without creating destructive interference instead of a unified wavefront.


Oooh! I get it, I get it. Really appreciate your help, perfect! Is Excursion XMax in woofer specs? I need to understand what kind of woofers I have to be on the lookout for.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

hehehehe


----------



## kevrod95 (Feb 26, 2014)

bi_a_op said:


> I've always been very SQ oriented and always wanted to get a really high end SQ setup with DSPs and everything. But I've been bitten by the SPL bug after I set my subwoofer gains and I'm doing an upgrade next summer. I want my friends t shirts to flyr when standing in fron of the trunk wide open, girls hairdos must fly and make it look like they just got laid. I understand it's all about the enclosure and the subwoofers themselves but I want to know if my budget is even close. I'm thinking of a ported enclosure tuned to 45Hz atm and dual Gladen SQX 15 EXTREME. What makes those any different to these Gladen SPL 15?
> Also, is SPL2.83V/1m the same term as sensitivity?
> I've already got a [email protected] amp. And my budget is somewhere around 1000USD/600GBP just for the subs



How much space do you have? ... Because you're going to need space for output... no other way around it unless you have lots of power... and do you have a stock electrical? ... I would beef up electrical first as you aren't going to see past true 2000watts RMS with stock electrical.. Generally 145-150db+ at 25-35hz will do hairtricks for sure. And Spl 2.83V/1m is sensitivity buts its a DIFFERENT measurement of sensitivity... Generally you should look for 1w/1db measurement.. but SPL has little to no meaning in a sub enclosure..you have to look at the whole T/S specs.

For the most part. I would recommend Two sundown x-15 in a 180Liter Enclosure with two 6 inch ports tuned to 29hz.... As you can see below...with cabin gain you should be able to exceed 142db+ anywhere from 27-45HZ with 2500 watts rms. Also depends on resonant freq. of vehicle.... A Sundown x-15 goes for $409 a pop.. so you should have a little money left over for a new box and misc. items ...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

